# Question about kernels



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok guys ive been running AOKP milestone 4 for over a week now and am loving it. I follow the forums kinda closely and see most people are running custom kernels. Now ive tried a Glitch kernel while I was on TSH 6.5. Loved the speed and CPU tweeks, however as soon as I would flash it I would loose my 3G. Everytime this would happen. In addition to not being able to successfully do a backup. So I went back to stock.
So now that Im on AOKP 4 I see some of yous are still running a glitch kernel so I tried to put one one yesterday.....I saw the Glitch splash screen(BTW I am still trying to figure how to change splash screens ...so if anyone learned something new... ) and thats the last thing I saw. LOL It just froze on that screen. Had to go back to stock and rebuild. 
So does anyone have an idea of compatible kernel for AOKP 4 with maybe an idea of what I did wrong.
Before you guys jump on me and tell to look on other threads, I have. I dont post unless Im truely stuck.


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

http://androtransfer.com/tk-glitch/CM9-kernels/Glitch/Fascinate/
Check the last few pages out on the ths development page for more info
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

as far as I know glitch is the only kernel other than the one that comes with the ROM that can be used

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

i just tried to flash it again. on stock kernel i get 3g no problem, flash glitch and its gone. ive tried too many times to count. lol


----------



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

EDIT* i falshed 6.1 and i got 3G


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Kernels for Build 6 are obsolete now for any rom released after THS Build 6.1 and will cause you to lose 3g.

Also... every time you flash a Build 6 kernel on a Build 6.1+ rom, god kills a kitten.


----------



## bobthesalesclerk (Dec 15, 2011)

remicks said:


> Kernels for Build 6 are obsolete now for any rom released after THS Build 6.1 and will cause you to lose 3g.
> 
> Also... every time you flash a Build 6 kernel on a Build 6.1+ rom, god kills a kitten.


^^^

Truth. I have tried many times with no success. Glitch needs an update.

sent from my ice cream sandwiched Samsung fascinate


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

bobthesalesclerk said:


> ^^^
> 
> Truth. I have tried many times with no success. Glitch needs an update.
> 
> sent from my ice cream sandwiched Samsung fascinate


long as you flash the latest glitch 6.1+ data should be fine.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

bdogg718k said:


> EDIT* i falshed 6.1 and i got 3G


That was your issue. I guess you didn't really need help  
Sent from my CM9 Fascinate


----------

